
Whoa, this is big – Tesla on subscription - hai2ashwin
https://www.chargebee.com/tesla/
======
minimaxir
You can't say "this is big" on your own startup. That's cheating.

EDIT: I was incorrect and OP was not from the startup; although the voting
behavior is highly suspicious.

~~~
skrish
I am pretty sure it's not someone from our own startup saying that.

